# TwinCAT to CoDeSys



## na5o5 (20 September 2007)

Hallo,
ne kleine Frage:

Ist es möglich TwinCAT-Funktionsbausteine mit CoDeSys zu verwenden?
Wenn nicht, gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Bausteine irgendwie in CoDeSys zu impelemtieren?

mfg


----------



## zotos (20 September 2007)

Öffne doch mal die pro Datei mit CoDeSys.


----------



## na5o5 (20 September 2007)

danke ich versuchs^^


----------



## na5o5 (20 September 2007)

noch eine Frage:
sind die Libraries von TwinCAT kostenlos?

mfg


----------



## zotos (20 September 2007)

Also meine Antwort war vielleicht etwas knapp.

Also Deine Eigenen Funktionen/Funktionsblöcke/Programme kannst du wahrscheinlich sowohl in TwinCat als auch in CoDeSys verwenden. Aber die Ganzen Projekt Informationen sind unterschiedlich. Auch die Hardware spezifischen LIBs gehen nicht.

Ich empfehle Dir die Deine Standard Funktionen und Funktionsblöcke als LIB abzuspeichern dann kannst Du die sowohl im einen als auch im anderen System verwenden.

Wie das mit den kosten der Libs bei TwinCAT aussieht kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Aber ich kann Dir www.OSCAT.de empfehlen.


----------



## na5o5 (20 September 2007)

danke nochmals,

zu meinem problem:
ich muss über einen WAGO controller einen (später mehrere) Schrittmotoren programmieren.
Dazu hat WAGO eine "stepper_2.lib" bereitgestellt, 
leider komme ich mir ihr nicht so gut zu recht.  
da finde ich die bausteine von TwinCAT etwas übersichtlicher und verständlicher.  
und Oscat bietet mir nicht das, was ich zum realisieren des projekts brauche, hab grade die dokumentation zu v2.0 durchgeforstet...


----------



## zotos (20 September 2007)

Du willst also eine Stepper Karte ansprechen. Das ist wohl sehr von der Hardware abhängig und ich glaube nicht das die lib von TwinCAT zu der Karte von WAGO passt.


----------



## na5o5 (20 September 2007)

schade >.<
naja muss mich damit jetzt auseinandersetzten...


----------



## Fx64 (20 September 2007)

Hallo na5o5,

warum nimmst Du nicht einen Beckhoff Controller mit TwinCAT?

Viele Grüße


----------



## na5o5 (20 September 2007)

weil WAGO vom Chef vorgeschrieben und schon gekauft wurde


----------



## Fx64 (20 September 2007)

Hallo na5o5,

das ist aber sehr schade !


----------



## zotos (21 September 2007)

Das wird schon. Zur Not hat WAGO sicher auch einen Support und vielleicht hat einer der Kollegen schon Erfahrung mit der Karte. Nenne mal noch die Bezeichnung.


----------

